# Latest Rag Quilt completed



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

For the next great niece. Due in May. Have 2 more babies coming in August.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely baby quilt.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Your rag quilt is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful. It looks like there's a cross in the middle.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love it! Beautiful work!


----------



## nokka (Jul 30, 2014)

good day , i want to know ,can i use any left over material for a rag quilt i am new in the quilting regards nokkie du toit i made one for my grand daughter on her way end of april , i just did it my way , i got lots of matewrial leftovers, i dont have money to attend classes i want to use the material ,i went and bought a cutting mat and cutter and ruler on friday , but i dont know what all the writing on the ruler and mat means . regards nokkie du toit


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty. How are the edges of the blocks done? Are they raw edges?


----------



## nokka (Jul 30, 2014)

what do you mean , no I cut strips from the material and finished it of like bias binding strips


----------



## nokka (Jul 30, 2014)

i also made the baby carry cot


----------



## nokka (Jul 30, 2014)

thank you , i am can do sewing , my first quilt , and want to do more quilts


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

You sure are a talented sewer! All your items are great


----------



## nokka (Jul 30, 2014)

thank you i always think i am not i am only ordinary , but i chaged my thinking ,i am very proud of my stuff


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love it. Great job.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

All gorgeous!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything is lovely....nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your items look wonderful.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice work--but what's the "donut" for?


----------



## nokka (Jul 30, 2014)

its for babies , i made a 1000 of them , and people use it as well for pets, dogs especially , babies ly on it , everywhere very usefull


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

the bn;ock edges ;ool dimensional so I thought raw as well. hmmmmm



CrazyWoman57 said:


> For the next great niece. Due in May. Have 2 more babies coming in August.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

How cute is that! Do you clip it by hand, or do you have an Accuquilt cutter and the rag dies?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

whoop s. failed to check oy,,,,
block edges look rather.theen htat mess,,,,...



purplelady said:


> the bn;ock edges ;ool dimensional so I thought raw as well. hmmmmm


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful, well done. Looking forward to your next two pieces of art.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nokka I have made a number of rag quilts over the years and yes - you can use most fabrics - cottons for the most part not polyesters. The nicest fraying rag quilts are made with flannel - the more you wash them the softer they get.

Crazywoman57 - Beautiful quilt for sure


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

very nice and the rag quilt is on my to do list, we are getting our very own great grandie in June and it will be winter here


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

